# Grooming tub



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, now that I have my grooming table with arm I am getting spoiled and want a bath tub I can use for my Havs but also for my 40 pound English Shepherds because they are too heavy to lift into my bathtub.

I also don't want to spend a fortune!

What all do you folks use?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

For us a real back saver was the Booster bath

We use it for both our small dogs and the big ones (golden retrievers). You can buy it with a ramp or just make your own for the 40 lb dogs.

Ours is set up in the garage grooming area complete with a Tropic Shower head.


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Wanda, I've been looking at that, but need some help understanding how it hooks up to water. Does it somehow connect to the shower head?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It doesn't look like that would fit into a bathtub. Bummer. That would certainly have been more economical than building a new bathroom. Love it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jacqui said:


> Okay, now that I have my grooming table with arm I am getting spoiled and want a bath tub I can use for my Havs but also for my 40 pound English Shepherds because they are too heavy to lift into my bathtub.
> 
> I also don't want to spend a fortune!
> 
> What all do you folks use?


The kitchen sink.ound:ound:ound:

(sorry, couldn't help myself!:biggrin1


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's what I use, too! We have a free-standing deep sink in the garage that is perfect except it is usually too hot or too cold out there to use it! I'd like to figure a way to get one like that into my laundry room.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> It doesn't look like that would fit into a bathtub. Bummer. That would certainly have been more economical than building a new bathroom. Love it.


Sheri, I measured, and it won't fit in a bathtub - in ours at least. That does look like a neat setup. Did you see the thread that someone started last summer (I think) with a free-standing washtub placed in a shower stall? I still haven't measured my bathtub to see if that would work. And I still haven't searched to see if I could find the past thread.

Wanda, do you have a set-up with a drain in the floor that you place it over? It has quite a large footprint. Yep, need to remodel my downstairs bath and laundry room! :biggrin1:

Jacqui - aren't your shepherds tall enough to hop into the tub on their own? Augie will, although I don't like him to do it. I am afraid he'll hurt himself. But I would think a shepherd might be big enough? Or is it that they don't like baths and would never do it on their own? 

It would be nice to be able to stand and bathe the dogs. We do Augie in the bathtub. Our kitchen sink sprayer thing is too wimpy; we replaced it and it is still wimpy - so not sure what the deal is with that.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I just use a laundry tub with a spray nozzle on the end of a hose. It's nice and deep and it's comfortable to stand beside and bath. It's in the mudroom next to the washer and dryer.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cailleach said:


> I just use a laundry tub with a spray nozzle on the end of a hose. It's nice and deep and it's comfortable to stand beside and bath. It's in the mudroom next to the washer and dryer.


If only I had one...


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My husband built me a grooming room in the basement. I also have a 80lb lab, but she either gets washed outside or in the bathtub. I just lift her front feet first then lift her rear end. She is used to the routine, so it goes well. I love the utility tub and the faucet is my favorite thing. My four guys really like this tub better than the bathtub and it is a back saver.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I am envious of your grooming room... and is that simon all grown up? 

our boys are just a wee bit big for our kitchen sink. but someday we will replace it with big ole sink-- I love doing it in the kitchen, because not only do the boys get clean-- but after the whole kitchen gets really cleaned and disinfected! win win. 

does the booster bath have to be inside the tub? I think that is what my friend has for her aussie's and she leaves it free standing in the bathroom. but where would the water go?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a similar set-up as you paige!( not as pretty tho) I have a utility sink with a nice counter next to it. No bending. The room used to be my darkroom where I would develop my film and print black and white pictures.,,,, until I went digital several years ago. I just converted it into my grooming room. ( replaced the red safelights with regular light)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kitchen sink for my two. They fit perfectly. But, today I gave Kodi a bath in the bathtub for the first time. It went a lot faster because the hend-held shower head rinses faster.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great grooming room, Paige! 

Michele - I like the hand-held shower head too. So far, I do okay getting down on the ground and leaning over the tub to bathe Augie, but I am sure there will be a day when I will wish I could stand.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> The kitchen sink.ound:ound:ound:
> 
> (sorry, couldn't help myself!:biggrin1


This is my plan - as long as he's small enough, that is!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Paige said:


> My husband built me a grooming room in the basement. I also have a 80lb lab, but she either gets washed outside or in the bathtub. I just lift her front feet first then lift her rear end. She is used to the routine, so it goes well. I love the utility tub and the faucet is my favorite thing. My four guys really like this tub better than the bathtub and it a back saver.


Your grooming room is amazing! What a lucky lady!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

fishie said:


> Wanda, I've been looking at that, but need some help understanding how it hooks up to water. Does it somehow connect to the shower head?


It hooks up to your laundry room spigots for the washing machine. You disconnect the washer hoses, connect the tropic shower, re-connect the washer hoses to the tropic shower, and there is a third output where you connect your bathing hose. There is a on/off lever each for hot & cold so you can turn the hose portion off when you're not using it. Turning off the bathing hose does not affect your washing machine input.

There's a picture of the hookup process on this link

For us, with multiple big dogs and small, and a grooming station set up in our garage, this has been the ideal solution! Now if I could only get the garage temperature controlled :biggrin1:


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Jacqui - aren't your shepherds tall enough to hop into the tub on their own? Augie will, although I don't like him to do it. I am afraid he'll hurt himself. But I would think a shepherd might be big enough? Or is it that they don't like baths and would never do it on their own?


For sure they do not like their baths. Also, I'm trying to keep the hair in my bathroom to a minimum which is no problem with the Havs. My Shepherds, on the other hand, are another story!

I've reviews on the blue plastic stand alone tub that say the sides are kind of flimsy...might be a problem for my Shepherds there too. I do have a drain in the basement floor--maybe I'll see if I can find an inexpensive fiberglass shower to put over it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, I am sooo jealous, you are all so lucky. I use the shower nozzle in the bathtub hard on the back!!! I keep trying to talk DH into letting me put a tub in the mudd room, but he loves this big 1960's free standing (very rusted) freezer his parents brought from RI we still have all the original paper work!!! I don't think it is going to break soon either LOL. You guessed it he does not like to throw anything away that is still working.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a similar tub, but it is a bit larger and has it's own legs. I bought it for about $50 at Home Depot. I didn't permanently install it but set it up in the bathtub and use the hand held shower head. It is large enough for my Havanese and Shelties, but not the Collies by any means. It had helped my back as Havanese need to be bathed alot more often than Collies and Shelties.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Becky!!! What a great idea!!!! Now that is something I can do.


----------

